# Toiletries at Basic



## RCollins04 (3 Apr 2011)

I know I will get a response saying, use the search engine and what not, but belive me I have and the only advice on this I read was dated back to 2006. Being as it is 2011, much could have changed.

I have a little bit of problem skin, and use non-prescription acne products such as face wash. Am I able to bring this with me and use it while at Basic Training? If not, are the Medical staff able to provide me with medication for acne? This is not a do or die issue, but for those who have any knowledge on acne, if things are left untreated, permanent scaring can be the result especially from daily shaving.

Also a bit off topic. Once I graduate BMQ and go to my QL3 (Military Police), do I then pay for food and board? Or am I still considered on training and therefore do not have those expenses?


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2011)

If the item is non-prescription, it _may_ be allowed.

As long as you live in quarters and eat at the Mess (including BMQ), you will pay for R&Q.  Some QL3 courses allow their members to live out.

If you are married or have a dependent, you shouldn't be charged for R&Q.


----------



## Occam (3 Apr 2011)

If you're talking about products like Cetaphil, you probably won't run into any problems with it.  Bring it along, and mention it to the medical staff when you get there.


----------



## ballz (3 Apr 2011)

When I was there 2 summers ago, some time during the first week you were told to bring any medical stuff you had on a certain day and during a classroom period you would be showing it to some staff (I can't remember if they were nurses, pharmacists, or med techs or something else for sure, but IIRC they were nurses).

So basically you just lined up and showed them what you had and they put a sticker on it to say they had seen it and it was okay. I had prescription stuff for eczema and I had non-prescription stuff like advil and stuff, and they put the sticker on all of it.

So bring it along and you'll get the chance to get it approved. Afterwards you'll just have to keep it in your personal storage cupboard thinger.


----------



## northernboy_24 (3 Apr 2011)

having just finished BMOQ a few weeks ago it is not a problem.  Bring it along you will just put it in your personal locker and use it when you need it/want it.

Just dont have duplicates of your toiletries i.e. multiple tubes of toothpaste, duplicate razors etc to avoid cleaning them before inspection. They can inspect your personal locker and you will more than likely forget once or twice to lock your personal locker and they will toss it all.


----------



## RCollins04 (3 Apr 2011)

Great! Thanks everyone.


----------



## pH boy (23 Jul 2011)

Hey, guys!!!

Any chance I can bring electrical razor? It helps a lot if any irritation after regular razor occurred.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jul 2011)

pH boy said:
			
		

> Any chance I can bring electrical razor?



This may have the answer.
Topic: "The Shaving Superthread- All You Want and More....":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/4171/post-40642.html#msg40642
10 pages.

electric razor:
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=electric+razor&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku


----------

